

Writing fast memory efficient JavaScript - vic_b
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/11/05/writing-fast-memory-efficient-javascript

======
jmnicolas
The fine article is a bit dated (2012). They still speak of the Carakan Opera
JS engine which is now Chrome's V8.

~~~
vic_b
Yup it was quite old but as the adoption of world towards javascript is
increasing in such a pace, this may be very helpful in designing better code
considering memory constraints of nodejs in mind.

